# "Old Towne Orange" monthly Ride, JAN.9th, 2022 OC CA



## tripple3 (Dec 29, 2021)

Old Towne Orange Monthly Bike Ride January 9th, 2022
Happy New Year!!!
What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. tag @Misterotis  to plan a route.😊
Theme: Bring A Friend!
When: Sunday JAN 9th, Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp. Every 2nd Sunday, every month.🥰
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.
Always a great time; come on out, let's Ride.


----------



## Misterotis (Jan 4, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Old Towne Orange Monthly Bike Ride January 9th, 2022
> Happy New Year!!!
> What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. tag @Misterotis  to plan a route.😊
> Theme: Bring A Friend!
> ...


----------



## Misterotis (Jan 4, 2022)

Won’t be able to make it this month, have fun everyone.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 4, 2022)

We'll be there.


----------



## srfndoc (Jan 4, 2022)

Robin and I should make it as well.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 6, 2022)

I’ve got my eye on this one.

It’s looking good, weather wise.


Let’s ride!


----------



## Scanner (Jan 6, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> We'll be there.



You can see my new ROLLFAST !!!


----------



## kevin x (Jan 8, 2022)

Unfortunately I can't make it tomorrow. See everyone next month.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 9, 2022)

Wow, that looks like fun. Snowed in here. Yeah, we plug our vehicles in up here when it's this cold. It's called a "block heater" warms the motor a bit so it will start. My van has been "plugged in" since yesterday. You never know when you may run outa beer. Yes, that is a rabbit beside the van just seen off the left fender. Our dog loves to hunt them and is often successful in our fenced in back yard. Kinda sad, but fish gotta swim, dogs gotta hunt/kill. We look for it ( not to be there) when we let Woody out. I took my snow blower out for a spin yesterday (and shovel) and that was not fun.
*-20°F Condition:*​
*Sunny WSW 8 mph with windchill -38F*


----------



## srfndoc (Jan 9, 2022)

Great weather and great turnout.  Thanks again to Mark for keeping these going.


----------



## SoBayRon (Jan 9, 2022)

Nice sunny day with some great bikes and folks out riding.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 9, 2022)

Thanks for coming out to ride!
Super-cool bikes and bike-folk again, at
the Old Towne Orange Ride.🥰😎🤩











Thanks for making the trip, and enjoying Classic and Antique bicycle riding!🥰


----------



## Nashman (Jan 9, 2022)

SoBayRon said:


> Nice sunny day with some great bikes and folks out riding.
> 
> View attachment 1545591
> 
> ...



Weather looks superb!


----------



## Eric (Jan 9, 2022)

Wow...  great turnout.  I sure miss going on this ride.  Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 10, 2022)

Oh, for the lusciously chromed beauties.



And praise for the off highway bike trails.



A few snow capped peaks for our snowbound brethren.



At 105, and she still rides like a brand new bike.
Talk about, recycled cycles!



For the love of Ignaz and his son Frank.
Thanks for the memories!


----------



## oldy57 (Jan 10, 2022)

I was on this ride a few years back. Wish I could be back there instead of this -30 weather. Tomorrow is a warm up, -3C/28F, then back to deep freeze. This is what a lot of people are doing on the river a few miles from me. There must be a thousand ice fishing huts in 10 miles.


----------



## Mikes bikes (Jan 11, 2022)

Scanner said:


> You can see my new ROLLFAST !!!
> 
> View attachment 1543458


----------

